# Musical Emotions



## coldfuse (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello! Im doing a science fair project on how music provokes emotions. i set up a website with a simple survey. if you would like to help me with my project and take the survey than go to http://musicalemotions.co.cc/ thank you!!!


----------



## Nagamori (Jan 13, 2010)

Done, good luck with your project. FYI I had a few of them as in-between happy and sad but didn't really know what to choose. Some of them felt to me kind of bittersweet, but were closer to being sad than happy, so that's what I choose (maybe 7 was closest to being "happy"). Just so you know, I'd classify, for example, Mozart's sonata K. 545 Allegro as definitively happy, but not so much any of your samples.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm on it. Do me a favour, though, and remove the Apple logo from your website. Apple is even worse than Microsoft (they sue everybody for things they have not discovered and yet patented; especially when it comes to those idiotic software patents).

Ok, actually - I can't do it. It asks me to install QuickTime and I simply won't do that (not only does it make me install all the other garbage, its licence forbids me to use it to produce biological, chemical and nuclears weaponry - laughable).

Can't you use Flash?


----------



## muxamed (Feb 20, 2010)

I would be glad to participate but I don't want to install quicktime.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

I did it too - good luck - I like these kind of projects


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Did it. The last one didn't make me feel anything really so I clicked sad.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think your current mood would swing the happy/sad ones, bitterwseet ones, in a particular direction. Good work though


----------



## coldfuse (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who has done it!

I know what all mean about bitersweet, i just dont write "happy" music well, lol.


KaerbEmEvig - Dude really? Yeah I'll get right right on it... lol... no i wont, ill leave the logos on. Apple makes great products that dont cause me trouble, thats all that matters. And i like quicktime and I will run my site how ever i like.

but thank you for at least considering taking the survey.


----------

